# First IUI = miscarriage?



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping to have my first IUI this month in Denmark (just waiting for cycle to start!)

I've searched across lots of different forums to see if anyone had any success on their first go, and was really suprised that everyone I found that had got a BFP on their first round lost the baby. 

So I'm here to ask - has anyone, or do you know anyone - that got pregnant first time and managed to stay pregnant?

It seemed like quite a depressing statistic.


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I am fortunate enough to have a son from my first IUI, I have a friend who was also successful on her first go. I've been around the IUI boards a lot over the years, and can't say I've noticed a pattern of miscarriages. 

Wishing you lots of luck in your tx.

Kx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya boarder bound  I agreed with KG  I had my 1st mc from my 1st ICSI so doesn't really matter whether it IUI  IVF  ICSI  it just 1 of those things  so don't be put of by it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My neighbours are in a F/F relationship and they have a daughter from their first DIUI.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------

